# Freerider im Raum Roding/Cham gesucht



## Voltage_FR (6. Februar 2011)

Servus mitnander,

kurz zu mir: Ich bin der Bene aus Gebenbach (Nahe Amberg)
Absolviere derzeit meinen Grundwehrdienst weit ab von der Heimat und bin ab Ende Februar bis Ende Juni (vllt auch länger) in Roding stationiert.
Weil ich nicht nur am Wochenende biken gehen will, sondern auch so oft es geht unter der Woche, such ich Gleichgesinnte im Raum Roding/Cham.
Bevorzugt werden Freerider oder Anhänger der Gravity-Fraktion, die da den ein oder anderen Spot und gute Trails kennen. 
Gerne aber auch Anhänger andere Bike-Sparten, bin flexibel, da ich auch noch ein Hardtail im Keller hab bzw mit meinem Freerider mehr fahr als manch anderer mit seiner All-Mountain 

Würde mich freuen, wenn sich jemand findet. 

Liebe Grüße,
Bene


----------



## Voltage_FR (26. Februar 2011)

kann doch nicht sein, dass es da niemanden gibt ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EL_Rey (27. Februar 2011)

naja roding ..... bin aus SAD, fahr gern im Regental bei Nittenau, Marienthal da gibts klasse trails ..... ist nicht weit bis roding


----------



## Voltage_FR (27. Februar 2011)

Alles klar, bin für alles offen. hauptsache biken 

in cham/roding muss wohl wirklich niemand unterwegs sein, außerm Dominic Amberger


----------



## willi0301 (26. Dezember 2012)

Hallo,

ich hab gerade erst Deinen Betrag gelesen, bin aus Roding und kenne in meiner Heimat auch viele Trails. Kannst dich gerne mal melden.

Willi


----------



## Voltage_FR (26. Dezember 2012)

Schade, schade... bin seit Juli nicht mehr beim Bund und somit auch nicht mehr in Roding =(


----------



## ride2befree (20. Mai 2014)

servus, geht hier noch was? bin auch aus der richtung. wäre super wenn man hier paar gleichgesinnte findet mit denen man abends mal ne runde fahren kann 

also wer lust auf ein paar flowige trails am feierabend hat, kann sich gerne melden.

würd mich freuen.

gruß stefan


----------



## Voltage_FR (20. Mai 2014)

Servus Stefan,

Bin zwar nicht mehr durch die Bundeswehr, aber mittlerweile durch die Liebe wieder im Raum Roding/Cham (genauer Fronau) unterwegs.
Vorwiegend am Wochenende. 
Sollte was gehen, bin ich gerne mal dabei 

Hab damals leider nur sehr wenige Trails gefunden.
Nur einen am Heilbrünnl in Roding und einen bei der Burgruine Schwärzenburg...

Bin aber immer an neuen Trails interessiert


----------



## ride2befree (21. Mai 2014)

Voltage_FR schrieb:


> Servus Stefan,
> 
> Bin zwar nicht mehr durch die Bundeswehr, aber mittlerweile durch die Liebe wieder im Raum Roding/Cham (genauer Fronau) unterwegs.
> Vorwiegend am Wochenende.
> ...



servuus bene,

hört sich doch gut an. vll geht ja mal was zusammen... wir könnten ja mal am geiskopf fahren in den park.

Ich bin gestern bei den streicherröhren rumgefahren, das war eigentlich ganz gut fürn feierabend. ... heilbrünnl gugg ich mir demnächst an.
schreib mir ne privatnachricht, dann können wir alles privat oder per facebook klären.  gruß stefan


----------



## ride2befree (21. Mai 2014)

willi0301 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich hab gerade erst Deinen Betrag gelesen, bin aus Roding und kenne in meiner Heimat auch viele Trails. Kannst dich gerne mal melden.
> 
> Willi


servus willi, bist du noch aktiv am biken? 

oder sonst noch wer aus der richtung?

gruß stefan


----------



## freeride98 (26. Mai 2014)

wohne ca 15 km von Roding entfernt fahre überwiegend Downhill und All mountain kannst dich mal rühren mfg Flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Voltage_FR (27. Mai 2014)

freeride98 schrieb:


> wohne ca 15 km von Roding entfernt fahre überwiegend Downhill und All mountain kannst dich mal rühren mfg Flo



Wo wohnst denn genau? Ich meld mich, wenn ich wieder dort bin bei meiner Freundin


----------



## freeride98 (27. Mai 2014)

93167 Falkenstein mfg Fli


----------

